# 4 12's in a regal



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i was thinkin of puttin a regular sealed box for 4 12's and i was thinking the RE SEX D2's but not sure wut amp or amps to go with. Im gonna upgrade the alternator and do the big 3 as well as put an optima under the hood.


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

Any amp that puts out 3000 watts at 1 ohm should be good. Im running a T40001 on 4 15's and they take it like a champ.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

wut kind of amp is that homie?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Go w/ a Sundown


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 21 2010, 11:20 PM~16957789
> *wut kind of amp is that homie?
> *


Its a Rockford Fosgate T40001bd My subs are dual 4ohm and this amp does 3600 watts
at 2 ohms.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Mar 22 2010, 12:22 AM~16958389
> *Its a Rockford Fosgate T40001bd My subs are dual 4ohm and this amp does 3600 watts
> at 2 ohms.
> 
> ...


 :0 

I think someone had one of those 4 sale on here awhile back.Might wanna check


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Shit this was the one i was thinking about but it's posted Oct. of last year

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ockford+fosgate


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 21 2010, 11:42 PM~16957318
> *i was thinkin of puttin a regular sealed box for 4 12's and i was thinking the RE SEX D2's but not sure wut amp or amps to go with. Im gonna upgrade the alternator and do the big 3 as well as put an optima under the hood.
> *



whats your budget?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 21 2010, 11:42 PM~16957318
> *i was thinkin of puttin a regular sealed box for 4 12's and i was thinking the RE SEX D2's but not sure wut amp or amps to go with. Im gonna upgrade the alternator and do the big 3 as well as put an optima under the hood.
> *


you give any thought to porting 2 12/15's?
it will be cheaper, play lower and get louder


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 22 2010, 12:53 AM~16958590
> *Shit this was the one i was thinking about but it's posted Oct. of last year
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ockford+fosgate
> *


T1500.. its a little small for 4 SE's


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 22 2010, 10:00 AM~16961306
> *you give any thought to porting 2 12/15's?
> it will be cheaper, play lower and get louder
> *


funny u say that because i was thinkin of startin with 2 of those with a good amp and see how i like it..


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

anybody have pics of 15's in a gbody? not on a wall either but in a box. from my knowledge the 15s are a bitch to fit in gbodys but i could be wrong..


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 22 2010, 08:38 PM~16966872
> *anybody have pics of 15's in a gbody? not on a wall either but in a box. from my knowledge the 15s are a bitch to fit in gbodys but i could be wrong..
> *


 u only need one to get crazy...quality not quantity...


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 22 2010, 08:38 PM~16966872
> *anybody have pics of 15's in a gbody? not on a wall either but in a box. from my knowledge the 15s are a bitch to fit in gbodys but i could be wrong..
> *


You'll probably have to do them firing up toward the trunk lid.There's not much room when the trunks closed i'm wanting to say like 12-15".Shit's gonna take up a little bit of room tho :biggrin:


----------



## SOY_GUERA (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 22 2010, 06:38 PM~16966872
> *anybody have pics of 15's in a gbody? not on a wall either but in a box. from my knowledge the 15s are a bitch to fit in gbodys but i could be wrong..
> *


MY DAILY . . 







:biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Huhhh,they look tinny in there almost like 12's


----------



## SOY_GUERA (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 23 2010, 12:19 PM~16974766
> *Huhhh,they look tinny in there almost like 12's
> *


NOPE NOT 12'S THEY ARE JL 15W3v2  . . ITS A HUGE AS TRUNK


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOY_GUERA_@Mar 23 2010, 02:52 PM~16975069
> *NOPE NOT 12'S THEY ARE JL 15W3v2   . . ITS A HUGE AS TRUNK
> *


Guess i'm just used to my 3 JL 10's in a bandpass.It takes up a bit of room :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

SOY GUERA good lookin out on the pics. i guess 15s DO fit on g-bodies..


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 24 2010, 10:46 PM~16992262
> *SOY GUERA good lookin out on the pics. i guess 15s DO fit on g-bodies..
> *


they fit but porting them properly is the issue


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

fuk porting in a g body :biggrin: best bet is 4 12s sealed ..you wont regret it..ported is cool when u have the room for it to tune it properly, i would do a 4th order bandpass in a g body or caprice type trunk if u want to get rid of rattle ..ive tried everything in a g body and i was the happiest when i had free air but since free air speakers are no longer available like before i suggest 4 12s sealed or 4 15s sealed

im sure some of you will diagree but ask yourself how many g bodies have u done :cheesy: ive heard every single type of setup imaginable in a g body and i know gangstaburban aint trying to do all that but have some nice drop in his daily with no issues


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Mar 25 2010, 01:48 PM~16999061
> *fuk porting in a g body  :biggrin: best bet is 4 12s sealed ..you wont regret it..ported is cool when u have the room for it to tune it properly, i would do a 4th order bandpass in a g body or caprice  type trunk if u want to get rid of rattle ..ive tried everything in a g body and i was the happiest when i had free air but since free air speakers are no longer available like before i suggest 4 12s sealed or 4 15s sealed
> 
> im sure some of you will diagree but ask yourself how many g bodies have u done :cheesy: ive heard every single type of setup imaginable in a g body and i know gangstaburban aint trying to do all that but have some nice drop in his daily with no issues
> *


ur post has truely inspired me :roflmao: good lookin out. yeah ive always wanted a old school 4 pack setup. i got my mind set on those RE's tambien. good lookin out on the info meng. btw Im 86 Limited on ECR thats how i knew how to tell em about the musvette :roflmao:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Mar 25 2010, 03:48 PM~16999061
> *fuk porting in a g body  :biggrin: best bet is 4 12s sealed ..you wont regret it..ported is cool when u have the room for it to tune it properly, i would do a 4th order bandpass in a g body or caprice  type trunk if u want to get rid of rattle ..ive tried everything in a g body and i was the happiest when i had free air but since free air speakers are no longer available like before i suggest 4 12s sealed or 4 15s sealed
> 
> im sure some of you will diagree but ask yourself how many g bodies have u done :cheesy: ive heard every single type of setup imaginable in a g body and i know gangstaburban aint trying to do all that but have some nice drop in his daily with no issues
> *


ive done at least 30 different setups in g bodies  
loudest was 2 Treo SSX 15's ported off 2 vr2000d's  

those that dont have knowledge/skill/resources to do a nice ported setup shove 4-6subs in sealed boxes and try to think they are doing sumthing big :uh:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 26 2010, 09:48 AM~17006151
> *ive done at least 30 different setups in g bodies
> loudest was 2 Treo SSX 15's ported off 2 vr2000d's
> 
> ...


loudest ive done was 1 18 fi btl and a sundown 3000 ported,sealed im gonna have to say 4 15's soundstream mules and 2 soundstream reference 1000 in trunk,id rather have sealed i like everything sealed has to offer as opposed to ported[in a g body]

i cater to what customers ask for,i dont try to sell them what they dont want simply because an installer wants to take that certain route,u can say what u want but its true :uh: ive met plenty of installers that can argue back and forth about ported vs sealed and so on and foreget that its the customers choice ultimately,wether they want 1 sub ported or 8 sealed thats not my problem ,i just make sure to get the most sound out of whatever they choose and the best components they can afford


most of the time people dont want to have all that weight and wood just to go ported,weight is an issue with cars i do,and sq is out the window cus they just want to be loud and staging is thrown out aswell when theres 30 plus mids and highs going in the car in diff locations

no matter what were the best at getting loud and shutting shit down floridians  know how we do we take it more serious than any other state :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

that 18 inch FI was in a gbody? how the fuck did u fit that thing in there??


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 28 2010, 02:04 AM~17021522
> *that 18 inch FI was in a gbody? how the fuck did u fit that thing in there??
> *


probably upfiring lots of rattle and no pressure in the cabin


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i wonder if i should setlle for dual 4 ohm or just go dual2? always had dual 4 ohm drivers tho..


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 30 2010, 07:26 AM~17042132
> *i wonder if i should setlle for dual 4 ohm or just go dual2? always had dual 4 ohm drivers tho..
> *


It doesn't matter if you haven't picked an amp yet.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Mar 30 2010, 11:37 AM~17044486
> *It doesn't matter if you haven't picked an amp yet.
> *


i found the new series hifonics brutus 2600D for about $310 on ikesound..


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 30 2010, 03:54 PM~17045047
> *i found the new series hifonics brutus 2600D for about $310 on ikesound..
> *


run 4 12 dvc 4ohm into a 2 ohm load and buy the lanzar opti 2000 from ike for 333.00 that amp can play at .5 ohm [not like u need it 2]and at 2 ohms bridged makes decent power if ur electrical is on point


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

double post my bad :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Mar 31 2010, 03:17 AM~17052648
> *run 4 12 dvc 4ohm into a 2 ohm load and buy the lanzar opti 2000 from ike for 333.00 that amp can play at .5 ohm [not like u need it 2]and at 2 ohms bridged makes decent power if ur electrical is on point
> *


 :wow: hno: 

u know anything about the new hifonics brutus amps? uffin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## montekels87 (Jul 1, 2009)

bro how did u fit them 6x9s in that rear i wanna do that to my monte


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i think u have to scoot the back seat foward a lil bit and extend the shelf out to get them to fit correctly


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

anybody have experience with pioneer premier woofers?


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Apr 8 2010, 02:33 PM~17135518
> *anybody have experience with pioneer premier woofers?
> *




they pretty good i guess.i had a pair on my cutlass last year.I cant complain


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

anybody ever fuck with the new lanzar opti drive series of woofers? i know lanzar is cheap or whatever but i saw a few youtube vids and heard some good reviews about em on another site. maybe im wrong, jus wondering..


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## MR QUAD (Jun 12, 2009)

@PitbullX...I bet you have heard some loud cars in your day? But that 2 15 in a trunk and sealed off is a beast!!! We had a guy here in Atlanta that had a green Regal with 2 15's (Im guessin from word of mouth) and when i tell you that damn car was...it wasn't the fact that he was so loud...his bass would travel and come find you. I've only heard him play Brandy "I wanna be down" Immature "I will never lie" and maybe a little Anita Baker. He had mids and highs that would just crawl out of the car even with the windows cracked.
I remember being in Kroger (grocery store) in meat department and he was shaking the rafters over my head over the meat. Seriously this guy was ahead of his time. His subs faced forward and he had a hole in his backseat with a speaker grill over it. It was hard to see what he had in his car because he was always in it and "stayed ready"!!!

Im guessing the bass was just concentrated and just came thru that one hole...it was so damn amazing. I had never heard anything like that...AND THIS IS @ 94-95!

Im pretty certain he had an epicenter because the notes he was hitting with that Immature song the night I saw him was crazy! He hit EVERY SNGLE NOTE...STRONG!!! Heard his box was berch (@5 years ago) and sealed. You know as you go in life you meet people and talk about certain things and bass is a subject a bit of everyone likes. So when talking about it, some people would know this guy, some not...but they knew the car. Never knew what happened to that guy but man...he was one of the greats with that bass...smh.


----------



## MR QUAD (Jun 12, 2009)

@86 Limited and PitbullX...here's a 79 Cutlass with one Fi 18 in it...tho you've probably seen it by now. But I think this thing hits pretty damn hard. no MAJOR pressure but heck...it's an 18...it's going to do something.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YxWfYSvGps

Video 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TYQmG17L8Y


----------



## MR QUAD (Jun 12, 2009)

@PitbullX and 86 Limited...I plan on doing two 18's myself...and yes in a g-body. I've gotten alot of flack about doing that set-up but I'll tell you like I told the others guys...it's just for beatin purposes. I just want to see what it will sound like and feel like. I figure I cn get 2 cheap (MA Audio) 18's and have a little slant box made for them...lol. The pre-fab box I bought for them wouldn't even fit...it is a slant back box it's only about 2-3 inches too tall; my trunk won't even close lol. Thing was...the bottom of the box was too long; deep if you will. The foot of the box would sit flush with the trunk...so I'll just be putting this one in my suv. It fits perfectlly under the cargo cover...16 inches high exactlly.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

MR QUAD said:


> @PitbullX and 86 Limited...I plan on doing two 18's myself...and yes in a g-body. I've gotten alot of flack about doing that set-up but I'll tell you like I told the others guys...it's just for beatin purposes. I just want to see what it will sound like and feel like. I figure I cn get 2 cheap (MA Audio) 18's and have a little slant box made for them...lol. The pre-fab box I bought for them wouldn't even fit...it is a slant back box it's only about 2-3 inches too tall; my trunk won't even close lol. Thing was...the bottom of the box was too long; deep if you will. The foot of the box would sit flush with the trunk...so I'll just be putting this one in my suv. It fits perfectlly under the cargo cover...16 inches high exactlly.
> View attachment 503696
> View attachment 503697
> View attachment 503698
> View attachment 503695


:facepalm:THIS TOPIC..


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> :facepalm:THIS TOPIC..


:inout:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

we have pics of regal with sounds??


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

2-18'sreally sic please post when done i bet it will freak'n hit hard too


----------

